# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Showoff] Skulls [Drawn]

## Narudan

I used some reference photos for these but i cant find them anymore.


1. 

2. 

3. 


drawn with my wacom, maybe you can see the improvement^^

----------


## Reflection

Amazing. Just bought a wacom myself, will try something similar later.

----------


## Narudan

40+ Tutorials for Working with Wacom Tablets

especially 

Draw a Skull with a Wacom Tablet on Vimeo

Skulls are easy, gorillas are alot harder


and i failed

----------


## Remahlól

These things are awesome, + rep for your creativity guys.

----------


## Piersd

now i want a wacom  :Frown: 

only problem is you need to have some sort of drawing skills :P

----------


## Whatshertoes

Nothing to show off when all you are doing is tracing. It's not drawing when you are simply sketching OVER an already existing image. Sad that the video tutorial calls it "how to draw a skull in photoshop" when in reality it's how to "create a skull using tracing techniques"

I'd love to see a fraps of your next "drawing" beginning to end. If you truly can draw freehand that well, then I will commend you on your skills. Until then, i recommend folks not be so quick to jump the gun on calling his "drawing" skills amazing.

----------


## Reflection

Sure, it might be easy to do it. Nonetheless, it looks good and it's just not like copying the image, creating shadows and light spots with only a digital brush to use requires drawing skills. A lot better than something I would do anyway.

----------


## Narudan

> Nothing to show off when all you are doing is tracing. It's not drawing when you are simply sketching OVER an already existing image. Sad that the video tutorial calls it "how to draw a skull in photoshop" when in reality it's how to "create a skull using tracing techniques"
> 
> I'd love to see a fraps of your next "drawing" beginning to end. If you truly can draw freehand that well, then I will commend you on your skills. Until then, i recommend folks not be so quick to jump the gun on calling his "drawing" skills amazing.


When i read your post i was about to flame you and defend myself but then i saw piersd awesome sig and could read till the end



omg

edit:
Anyway, i know i cant draw and nobody called my drawing skills amazing, that was my first wacom picture and if you had seen any of my freehand pictures you'll probably 
think that these tracing images are amazing

Also, what Reflection said.
If you do it right it requires alot of skill(not as much as freehand..but still..)

----------


## Cimerii

Great freehand, narudan lol, noise filter smudgin ? xd

----------


## PIN

That's very nice  :Smile: 
Wish I could drawn like that.

----------


## Mitron

Looks really great  :Smile:  but i think im not sure what wacom is hmmm anyone explain ?? xD

----------


## Cimerii

Wacom is a brand for computer drawing tablets

By the way here's something I'm working on, since we're talking bout freehand

----------


## Mitron

thx for info Cimerii  :Smile:  oh and that looks cool there but the spots in the face is a little to hmm powerful color or what to say :P looks more like dirt now  :Smile:  but still awsom :P it reminds me of a blood elf without ears ^^
btw i dunno if it really is called spots ;P my engllish isnt so good

----------


## Cimerii

> thx for info Cimerii  oh and that looks cool there but the spots in the face is a little to hmm powerful color or what to say :P looks more like dirt now  but still awsom :P it reminds me of a blood elf without ears ^^
> btw i dunno if it really is called spots ;P my engllish isnt so good


They're called freckles, They are natural that way though. I'm freckled myself and I used it as reference : p

----------


## VectorSands.net

her neck is a tad fatty; i suggest making it a tad thinner unless your gonig for a heavier girl then you need to add some indents;

the hair on the top shouldn't be split so much.

if you would like other help etc i have had personal artwork (freehand) go to competitions and art museums.

----------


## Cimerii

Neck wasn't really defined yet, since I need to define the muscles etc first, woman don't really have such a thin neck and there's always some aspects to be changed to the way it is so far. thanks for the c&c I'll take it into consideration

----------


## Mitron

> Neck wasn't really defined yet, since I need to define the muscles etc first, woman don't really have such a thin neck and there's always some aspects to be changed to the way it is so far. thanks for the c&c I'll take it into consideration



you should make your own showoff post to get more sayings about it  :Smile:

----------


## Narudan

bamp

now this time its a little more than tracing^^

i looked at some gomedia skulls with horns to get these right

----------


## DesertDarky

Mh... sieht gut aus.  :Smile: 
Mach auf jeden fall mehr.

----------


## .hack

I wish I had EPIC drawing skills.

----------

